# Bully Breed Resource



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok I am extremely pissed that this has just now been brought to my attention. 
*
Currently Kruger Kennels is using it to sell dogs all over craigslist and a few other sites. I have received many of emails complaining we are helping the problem not trying to fix it. I didn't know it was just one account doing so. The current peds will stay I just need to find people that have the time to staff it. I just have to go through and remove all the peds that user has plastered all over the internet selling pups and remove that account.*

Ok for one this website bashes people, without saying anything to the person them selves or sending any email.

Then bans that persons account so they can't reply. But decide to keep up my peds and all of the dogs ped and pictures I have entered... Nice of you guys too keep all my hard work that you are so against.. Why not remove the peds?......Oh because I entered over 50 dogs with pictures. No reason my hard work can't benefit your site..

If its such a big deal why not remove my peds?

Obviously I on my own shut down this website for peddling my pups... 
Snoop was listed for $50 as most know however was homed for free..
I used the link on bullybreed to show people his ped so they new what they where getting. Lil Mom as had her ped posted. Both are placed as pets for spay/neuter.........But somehow I am peddling pups.

The pedigree database is temporarily closing - Bully Breed Resource

Quote from George the Admin
"Currently Kruger Kennels is using it to sell dogs all over craigslist and a few other sites"

Here is the ad for Snoop mention. Yakaz is a site that links to KIJI its the same exact site.

I have posted on KIJI and on craigslist

UKC Male APBT 10 Months Old - Sacramento Dogs & Puppies For Sale - Kijiji Sacramento, California

Now I have posted here because I know someone from that site will see it and I want to make sure you know just how childish you are to blast someone on a public form with out even contacting them over a $50 DOG!!! (Who was actually homed for free)

But now that I know about this all my worthless puppy peddling mutt pedigrees will be removed and I will no longer have anything to do with your site.

Also out of this litter of 6 all where spayed or neutered except the 2 I kept for my own working/showing purposes so if you want to say I am out to destroy the breed I really don't care, the way this was handled already has made me loose all respect for that site and its members.

Agian thank you for being an adult and contacting me and telling me that those links where not allowed to be used for that, rather than just running your mouth on a forum.

Also thank you for pointing out my $50 dog rather that the several litters of $1500 dogs...

I was def the one doing damage.

Thank you to my friend who was nice enough to let me know about this thread.

So now that my mutts are off your site you can reopen it for the world to use 

To add here is the ad that was posted on craigslist
Located in Oroville
Emails only

6 Generation Picture pedigree UKC/ADBA registered
Bully Breed Resource Pedigree Database - "PR" Krugers Snoop Dogg

FREE
American Pitbull Terrier
10 months old
D.O.B 12-20-08

Black Male
Placed Under Contract!!
Available to a PET HOME ONLY. NEUTER REQUIRED within 30 days. You will not receive his UKC or ADBA papers until he has been neutered, however they are onsite to see.
APBTS are a dog aggressive breed. Even though they can get along with other dogs young at closer to 2 years of age dog aggression tends to develop. He gets along fine with dogs now, but that doesn't mean he will later on in life. PLEASE BE KNOWLEDGEABLE ABOUT THIS BREED IF YOU ARE CONTACTING ME.
Very sweet guy.
Has been raised around children and other animals. Snoop needs someone who can def be the Alpha dog. He gets hyper when meeting new people and HAS to have the proper reinforcement to insure he keeps his proper manners.
Loves to play with the water hose
Inside dog. Can be on chain while outside, but doesn't jump fences.
Previous owners Father was having Health issues and she was no longer able to care for him. He is looking for a new forever home. Snoop is in NO danger of going to the pound or a shelter. He will be well cared for until a proper home is found.

APBTS are a very active breed. They need daily exercise in order to be a well behaved and happy dog.
Please don't contact if you are unfamiliar with the proper care and housing of this breed.
If you are in the Oroville area or are willing to come back to my home I will continue his Obedience training. If you are interested in weight pulling I will also help with that training. All training provided by me is free. ... Give mean email about the home you can provide.

As you can see I am making serious money peddling off this pup:hammer:
I post the ped for the exact reason of people being able to see how the dog is bred. The papers say APBT but people need to be able to see what they are getting. Sorry for me not trying to decive people and wanting them to actually know what they where getting.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I was shocked when I saw that.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

That really sucks.

Maybe it's just a rescue forum thing. I see so many now days that just push rescue and think any kind of breeding is a sin.....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am just pissed it was not brought to me rather just bashing me and my dogs. 

The sire of that litter needs a few points to CH ( course most know I stopped showing Stack when I left Nathan)

And the Dam does weight pull and we are trying to finish her title, but weight pull are just now starting to take off more in CA. I think there will be plenty this upcoming year tho and we are going to Nevada with the pups too FOR SOME PULLS AND SHOWS!!!


Its not like I just sit around collect dogs and just breed em cause I feel like it.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Don't let them get to you hun......


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

CMON GEORGE! WTF?


----------



## Christy (Nov 5, 2009)

american_pit13...I am so sorry this happen to you. At least when I was banned he deleted my whole account. So there is no trace of me on that sorry forum. 

I am sure the post your friend posted will be removed soon, but I am happy she posted it. 

~hugs~ sweetie and try not to let it get too you.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote from VelvetKennels
"Wow.....she did some bashing of her own, without even talking to us....LMAO"

Yeah its hard to talk to people when you have been banned without any notification and are not allowed to post:hammer:

Sure are dealing with some sharp tacks over there
*
Ty Aimee for defending me since I myself can't post*

Well as Holly can't come on here and defend herself I thought I'd post. She left a thread on gopitbull about your bullcrap.
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/general-dis...-resource.html Here's a link for you. Since you seem to have problems with contacting people I will make it easy for you.
What is a pedigree database for? I mean if you only own rescues or pets you really don't need there pedigree now do you. She was never "peddling puppies" all over the internet, and let me tell you she is extremely picky about who her dogs go to. She doesn't have litters every year and make millions of them. Only the pups she kept out of the litter remain unaltered. The rest of the litter was spayed/neutered. I have known Holly of Kruger Kennels for YEARS. She has owned them for over 12 years and she only has the best interest of this breed at heart. She always takes back any dogs she has bred. SHE ALSO RESCUES. I have known her to rehome a whole litter of mixed breed puppys for a poor old man, and help him get the mama fixed so it wouldn't happen again. She even had to treat them for fleas and ticks herself. She always takes in animals that need help. She is not in any way destroying this breed. People like you are.

You should have posted more than just her because I doubt she is the only person using your pedigree database for this purpose. It just seems like you want to bash her. When I heard about it that's what I thought it was for. SHE WAS NEVER NOTIFIED THAT SHE HAD DONE ANYTHING WRONG. SHE WAS JUST BANNED. No note. No email that said hey we don't want you to use our site that way. You banned her most likely because some punk couldn't get one of those dogs from her to use for who knows what. So they complained to you about it. Seriously you own a bully breed and can't take a little complaining? They are so misunderstood most people complain. Get a back bone.

I personally want to see more examples of irresponsible breeders who have been misusing your site not just one person you think is a byb who isn't. If you have a problem having to do all that hard code by yourself and not getting anything for it than maybe you should charge a fee like the other sites.

The first thread I viewed was this one and now I will no longer be a member of this community a crappy place where you bash people without their knowledge and block them just so they can't defend themselves. No wonder this place is dying.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Its not making you look bad at all Holly! and George just seems frustrated over at bbr. Hes not a bad guy


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I never had a problem with George back on Pit Bull Chat. I think he's gotten a bit over his head with the forum. No doubt they cost a lot of money when you put in extras, and no, people don't always jump to help the sites that they use to grow. I put a lot of work into the APBT Encyclopedia and the APBT Network forum, and it is frustrating to see people take your work without giving back. But what can you do?


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Forget them Holly. There was nothing wrong with your adds and I appreciated being able to see his credentials even though im not going to breed Snoop. Hang in there girl.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just to point out I have NO issue with them not wanting their site used to peddle puppies. I fully understand that.

What bothers me is that they will bash someone like that on the forum ( especially when there are many people who are actually peddling out dogs not just homing 2 adults), But bash someone with out so much as sending me an email. Obviously I have an account there so why no notification that I was breaking the rules?

Why no PM? Why no type of contacting me?.......And why leave up my pedigrees and my account, but just leave it banned? If My ads are sooo ruining that site why not delete my pedigrees???


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SnoopsMomma said:


> Forget them Holly. There was nothing wrong with your adds and I appreciated being able to see his credentials even though im not going to breed Snoop. Hang in there girl.


I am so glad you joined!!!! You will love it here and everyone will love seeing Girlfriend and Snoop!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

You werent peddling shoot you wanted good homes. It isnt like you took money for my dog. They are cowards point blank


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I am so glad you joined!!!! You will love it here and everyone will love seeing Girlfriend and Snoop!


Im glad to have snoop I already have pics of them up and ones taken a few minutes ago at playtime. They have a blast together. Thanks for telling me about the site. Seems like alot of truly caring people.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Why no PM? Why no type of contacting me?.......And why leave up my pedigrees and my account, but just leave it banned? If My ads are sooo ruining that site *why not delete my pedigrees?*??


cuz ur peds r sexy


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wowee holly, i sure hope this gets cleared up. Have you shot George an email? I know it usually takes him a couple of days to respond. This is down right rotten that this is going on!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> wowee holly, i sure hope this gets cleared up. Have you shot George an email? I know it usually takes him a couple of days to respond. This is down right rotten that this is going on!


I have no email for him and can't respond to anything on the site. Thats why I had Aimee thro this link up over there so that they know that I am aware of this now.

But really I have nothing to talk about with that person. My peds and account need to be removed NOW and I will have nothing further to do with that site and will no longer vouch for or refer others to that site. Problem solved


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

PM George here! dont we have his email address?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Have you edited your old posts? I know you posted recently telling someone to go there.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

redog said:


> PM George here! dont we have his email address?


I don't care to talk to him. 
He made no effort to talk to or contact me......

I wanted it to be made public that I am now aware of the situation and I wanted it to be made public of how they talk about people and thats all I want.. I don't want anything more to do with him or his members, but alot of our member ask about and use that site.

jelet was nice enough to post this..... Which was also the only post I ever received 

your a sad piece of sh*t. Advertising your f*cking mutts to make some money. You dont give a sh*t about this breed, people like you are destroying it.

( I edited it for our site)

I sure made a boat load of money off that *FREE* dog:hammer:

Made $650 total off that litter ( 6 pups ), I am rollin in the puppy mill dough!!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Isn't she a mod or something there?


If so that is disgusting that a forum leader would talk to a member like that...


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Holly its digusted that you would be treated that way simply for trying to find good homes for your dogs. Screw them they are not worth it. Whats important is that the dogs find good homes. There are other sites to post on. I do understand how you feel back stabbed though.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I quit going to that site when the mods there started bashing a friend of mine from PBC. Holly I am sorry this happened to you but I still love ya


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

wow can you say SNOBS! yeah, the way they act, they make their choice breed(s) and themselves look good:hammer:...ok i guess i can be guilty at times as well...onyx does have a spiked collar...and i can be pretty hot headed when dealing with morons. but i know a good person when i come across one...even if i never met her offline...but assuming she is not a liar i would love to see one of those bad mouthers accomplish what she has!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SnoopsMomma said:


> There are other sites to post on.


Luckly this is the first time I have had to use a site to place a dog of mine. Hopefully it will be the last. Snoop just got a rough start ...... Well I guess Lil Mom did to, she was bite by a snake and couldn't go to her home.

I have owners for my pups before we breed, But occasionally homes don't work and dogs have to find new ones. I use what resources I need to meet a variety of people and select a right fitting home.

I have never used that link to advertise a litter.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Luckly this is the first time I have had to use a site to place a dog of mine. Hopefully it will be the last. Snoop just got a rough start ...... Well I guess Lil Mom did to, she was bite by a snake and couldn't go to her home.
> 
> I have owners for my pups before we breed, But occasionally homes don't work and dogs have to find new ones. I use what resources I need to meet a variety of people and select a right fitting home.
> 
> I have never used that link to advertise a litter.


I know poor Snoop had a rough start but I tell ya he is gettin spoiled already. You can be assured he will be loved here as a family member for life. :love2:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> I have never used that link to advertise a litter.


So what if you do you use it. They advertise FREE pedigree database!

What else do people use a pedigree database for? If you have pet bulls then you have no need for it. 90% of the people using it will be breeders or show/work people..


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

it doesnt make much sense to me, but just make sure they delete all your peds and they should delete the posts of people bashing you as well. how does that make their site look good or friendly at all? ignorant people, that's all.

im glad snoop found a good home! yipee!!


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

I will be honest here. I did not check into it at all which is why I left all your peds up online. I received several emails complaining about it and I been really busy with life. So I left all your peds and account. Till I had time to check into it. Once I checked into it I was going to either send you a email or remove them with your account. I apologize for putting your name out there with out checking into it. I shouldn't have posted your name on the public forum till I found out what was going on. But at the same time I wanted to at least stop the peddling if that is the case in which was going on. So I just locked the whole peds section down. Then people was asking why so that was my answer as that is the complaints I have received. Again I am sorry I didn't check into it before I put your name out there. I posted this same thing on on Bully Breed Resource.
I was wrong for doing so and will openly admit it. When I look into it this weekend I will make a public apology on Bully Breed Resource from what you say I understand and believe you. I just have to check all the links people gave me in the emails. after the 20th email I kinda believed them cause most of the emails was from different people.

Again Sorry I just don't want our pedigree database used for peddling is all.
Again If you are found in the clear I will make a public apology and admit being wrong.

Regards,
George


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> So what if you do you use it. They advertise FREE pedigree database!
> 
> What else do people use a pedigree database for? If you have pet bulls then you have no need for it. 90% of the people using it will be breeders or show/work people..


I made it so people can show off their dogs bloodlines with out paying for it.
Not for them to sell dogs. If they want to sell their dogs pay for peds online.

I really don't mind if breeders use it to sell their dogs, but Thats why I made it so you can copy the html code to the pedigree. To post it on their own site, not link to the ped on BBR on some of those sites like craigslist. It just attracts the wrong people.

Hell if people want to be mad at me for not allowing peddling then so be it be mad. As I said If I find she was not in the wrong I will make a public apology. I made a mistake by putting the name out there with out checking up on it and I admitted to it. At least i can admit when I am wrong. I am very busy I have a personal life too I don't live on the internet.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have only placed ads on KIJI and Craigslist, which a copy of the craigslist ad is posted above. 


The craigslist ad was reposted several times due to being flagged off for trying to home a free dog.


Snoop my 10 month old male and Lil Mom a 10 month old female where the dogs pedigrees that where used, and never was it osted to sell or peddle off a litter. 

Anyone ready thru those ads can tell I am extremely picky who I home to, and usually I would never use one of those sites however being 9 months pregnant and then recovering from a c-section I was trying to open up my options to meet as many possible homes as I could to try to get those 2 placed. 

Never before have I used one of those sites to sell my dogs or any litter I have ever bred. Tho I rarely ever breed unless I myself am looking to keep something from a litter for my self.\



Also I do pay for APBT online peds, however I like the look of the picture peds better and never knew that using them would cause this kind of issue, or I would have used the online peds, I just prefer people to see the dogs rather than just names in a ped, so they know very well what they are getting.


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I have only placed ads on KIJI and Craigslist, which a copy of the craigslist ad is posted above.
> 
> The craigslist ad was reposted several times due to being flagged off for trying to home a free dog.
> 
> ...


I whole heartedly believe you. Like I said I am sorry for not checking into it and posting your kennel name. All I know is I had several emails with different links to craigslist which the ad was flagged every time. So with out having time to check into it I locked the account. Stopped letting people add more peds cause I didn't want the pedigree database being abused. Again I am sorry and would like to speak to you personally and I will make a public apology on our site. I can't do no more. I admitted I could of been wrong and jumped the gun.

I am just looking out for my site and don't want it used for any wrong doing to make things worse for this breed.

Regards
George


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

George said:


> I whole heartedly believe you. Like I said I am sorry for not checking into it and posting your kennel name. All I know is I had several emails with different links to craigslist which the ad was flagged every time. So with out having time to check into it I locked the account. Stopped letting people add more peds cause I didn't want the pedigree database being abused. Again I am sorry and would like to speak to you personally and I will make a public apology on our site. I can't do no more. I admitted I could of been wrong and jumped the gun.
> 
> I am just looking out for my site and don't want it used for any wrong doing to make things worse for this breed.
> 
> ...


George she did nothing wrong the link was used to show that Snoop and lil Momma were indeed pedigree. They were not being sold off. I watched these ads being flagged off just because of the breed. Holly only meant to find a good home for Snoop in the end. I did in fact check out your site with that link. Only to see his bloodline. Im not even breeding Snoop its just nice to see the line. In fact he will be gettin neutered in less than 2 weeks. Dont let a few bad apples ruin the bunch and thats what they are tryin to do. Ok i've said my peace.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

George said:


> All I know is I had several emails with different links to craigslist which the ad was flagged every time.


This is the craigslist ad so you can see it

Located in Oroville
Emails only

6 Generation Picture pedigree UKC/ADBA registered
Bully Breed Resource Pedigree Database - "PR" Krugers Snoop Dogg

*FREE*
American Pitbull Terrier
10 months old
D.O.B 12-20-08

Black Male
Placed Under Contract!!
Available to a PET HOME ONLY. NEUTER REQUIRED within 30 days. You will not receive his UKC or ADBA papers until he has been neutered, however they are onsite to see.
APBTS are a dog aggressive breed. Even though they can get along with other dogs young at closer to 2 years of age dog aggression tends to develop. He gets along fine with dogs now, but that doesn't mean he will later on in life. PLEASE BE KNOWLEDGEABLE ABOUT THIS BREED IF YOU ARE CONTACTING ME.
Very sweet guy.
Has been raised around children and other animals. Snoop needs someone who can def be the Alpha dog. He gets hyper when meeting new people and HAS to have the proper reinforcement to insure he keeps his proper manners.
Loves to play with the water hose
Inside dog. Can be on chain while outside, but doesn't jump fences.
Previous owners Father was having Health issues and she was no longer able to care for him. He is looking for a new forever home. Snoop is in NO danger of going to the pound or a shelter. He will be well cared for until a proper home is found.

APBTS are a very active breed. They need daily exercise in order to be a well behaved and happy dog.
Please don't contact if you are unfamiliar with the proper care and housing of this breed.
If you are in the Oroville area or are willing to come back to my home I will continue his Obedience training. If you are interested in weight pulling I will also help with that training. All training provided by me is free. ... Give me an email about the home you can provide.


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

SnoopsMomma said:


> George she did nothing wrong the link was used to show that Snoop and lil Momma were indeed pedigree. They were not being sold off. I watched these ads being flagged off just because of the breed. Holly only meant to find a good home for Snoop in the end. I did in fact check out your site with that link. Only to see his bloodline. Im not even breeding Snoop its just nice to see the line. In fact he will be gettin neutered in less than 2 weeks. Dont let a few bad apples ruin the bunch and thats what they are tryin to do. Ok i've said my peace.


I understand that and see that now. But I didn't at the time and admit I shouldn't of put any names out there till I checked it out again I am sorry to any one I pissed off it was not my intentions.

I am adding a approval system and I will select a few people who use the peds the most. These people will approve peds on a daily basis. Only the user who posted the pedigree will be able to see the pedigree till it is approved by the pedigree moderators. I am hoping with this new system I wont have a problem like this again.

I am going to be working on it this in the next week and will love to have people help the site and make sure its used for the better of the breed not for the worse.

All I can do is try to please every one. It just never seems to work. I really try to be a fair guy. I see these dogs abused every day and I don't want to help anyone if they are not in it for the good of this breed.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

I understand your position George and I checked out more of your site while looking at my dogs line, Im glad you see that Holly was not in the wrong and because she was able to put Snoop out there on Craigslist He is now in a very loving home and will be for life.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh yeah Holly if your still up. I would like to know what time you walk the Dogs and for how long. I want to get Snoop out there walking and try to keep him on track without wearing him out.


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> This is the craigslist ad so you can see it
> 
> Located in Oroville
> Emails only
> ...


I am thankful for people like you who do their best to help these dogs. I am again sorry for putting your name out there with out having the time to check it out for my self. I been very short with time and haven't really worked on the site much. As I said I will make a public apology on BBR in the announcements section. Every time I went to check the link it said flagged and I couldn't read any of it.

My hart is in it for the dogs and I did not know you personally to know what was going on.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SnoopsMomma said:


> Oh yeah Holly if your still up. I would like to know what time you walk the Dogs and for how long. I want to get Snoop out there walking and try to keep him on track without wearing him out.


I go several times a day ( lots oh dogs lmao!) We can set up a time to go together! I'll shot you a message on your profile here


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

George said:


> I am thankful for people like you who do their best to help these dogs. I am again sorry for putting your name out there with out having the time to check it out for my self. I been very short with time and haven't really worked on the site much. As I said I will make a public apology on BBR in the announcements section. Every time I went to check the link it said flagged and I couldn't read any of it.
> 
> My hart is in it for the dogs and I did not know you personally to know what was going on.


I understand the need to protect your site and how you feel about these dogs, I am glad you could get a chance to see the ad yourself and see that peddling off a litter of puppies was not what I am about. I hope the new way of running your site will clear it of these unwanted issues.


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I understand the need to protect your site and how you feel about these dogs, I am glad you could get a chance to see the ad yourself and see that peddling off a litter of puppies was not what I am about. I hope the new way of running your site will clear it of these unwanted issues.


P.S. What account was yours so I can unban it. I don't even think I banned your account. I really hope there are no hard feelings as I said I will make the public apology on BBR tomorrow when I get in from work. I don't know what else to do to make it right.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

George said:


> P.S. What account was yours so I can unban it. I don't even think I banned your account. I really hope there are no hard feelings as I said I will make the public apology on BBR tomorrow when I get in from work. I don't know what else to do to make it right.


My name is the same over there. I have the same screen name everywhere.

I was actually just over there and I don't think I was banned either, I was just looking and it seem I never excepted the forum rules ( never actually saw them, never been to the forum before) and thats why I was blocked from posting on the fourm:hammer::hammer: Thats my bad and lack of ability to read.


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> My name is the same over there. I have the same screen name everywhere.
> 
> I was actually just over there and I don't think I was banned either, I was just looking and it seem I never excepted the forum rules ( never actually saw them, never been to the forum before) and thats why I was blocked from posting on the fourm:hammer::hammer: Thats my bad and lack of ability to read.


Ok cool, The reason I didn't remove your peds is because I didn't want to delete your hard work if in fact you was not doing any wrong. Right now I have no way to turn a pedigree off. I know the time It takes to enter them into the database. But with the approval process I am adding I will be able to turn off a pedigree per basis.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

George said:


> Ok cool, The reason I didn't remove your peds is because I didn't want to delete your hard work if in fact you was not doing any wrong.


Thank you I spent several days getting all that info enter and finding all those pics. .............and am still not done with the full 9 gen


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Believe me! I feel Georges pain> hes a reasonable man


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Some people who use craigslist should be shot. I mean how could you flag someones ad who is just trying to find a dog a good home because they are a breed you don't like. I see chihuahua's and other small breeds with "adoption fees" of $100-400 and no one flags them. I tried rehoming two girls who weren't being treated well or being fed every day and I even gave them their shots. I asked $20 each to cover the cost of the shots and it kept getting flagged so I put them free. Kept getting flagged. Then I took off that they were pit bulls and it wasn't flagged until a lady called me beating around the bush. Then she finally asked what breed they are and I told her and she said she was no longer interested and they were flagged off again. All I was doing was trying to make sure they didn't starve and be neglected.

(*posted on Bully Breed Resource*)
Thank you George for contacting Holly and clearing everything up. I can understand where you are coming from wanting to stop the puppy peddlers. I hope your new way will work out great. I apologize for any mean things I said about you.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah see I got this email

> You are making pitbulls look bad by saying they are *dog aggressive.*
> Only bored and mistreated dogs are aggressive. I have FIVE beautiful
> pitbull from ages 7 year to 6 months. They have NEVER been aggressive
> towards eachother or any other dog for that fact. I have noticed this
> posting on craigslist for a while now. *Maybe if you didn't show the
> poor guy chained up in filth you could find him a good home. Pitbulls
> have a bad name because of ignorant people like you. No dog belongs in
> a chain. You are just asking to end up with a bad behaved and
> aggressive dog.* I hope you find him a LOVING and NURTURING home before
> it is too late and *stop supplying false information.*

I also got one saying that I was trying to find a fighting home since I posted 2 pics of him playing in that water hose and that made him look aggressive. :hammer:

Here he is chained in filth AKA dirt lol

















These are his aggressive dog fighting pics.................


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh Yeah he is just sooooo aggressive LOL sorry the whole thing isnt funny, but some people are just so stupid. Since when does water play equal aggression. I wish I had had my camera when he and GF were playing in the water that was so cool too watch


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome SnoopsMomma, glad to see Snoop again!

I'm sorry this happened Holly. I wouldn't believe for a minute that you peddle pups. From the times I've talked you seem like a really sweet lady. You are on my list of respected breeders and owners. 

I don't know George or the site. But it seems really wrong to post your kennel name and tarnish it without having the facts. Rehoming on Craigslist isn't bad as long as you check out the people. And the time I rehomed a puppy I waived the rehoming fee once I talked to the people. Because I didn't care about the money. I just didn't want someone taking the puppy for free without planning to finish his last round of shots. I also gave them food, the remainder of a worm treatment and flea treatment, and his bowls. At no charge. Because I knew they were good people.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Welcome SnoopsMomma, glad to see Snoop again!
> 
> I'm sorry this happened Holly. I wouldn't believe for a minute that you peddle pups. From the times I've talked you seem like a really sweet lady. You are on my list of respected breeders and owners.
> 
> I don't know George or the site. But it seems really wrong to post your kennel name and tarnish it without having the facts. Rehoming on Craigslist isn't bad as long as you check out the people. And the time I rehomed a puppy I waived the rehoming fee once I talked to the people. Because I didn't care about the money. I just didn't want someone taking the puppy for free without planning to finish his last round of shots. I also gave them food, the remainder of a worm treatment and flea treatment, and his bowls. At no charge. Because I knew they were good people.


Thanks for the welcome. Its not Craigslist that is the problem its the ignorant people that want to flag posts by breed. Its unfair the the animals and the good people out there tryin to find responsible homes for there animals.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

SnoopsMomma said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Its not Craigslist that is the problem its the ignorant people that want to flag posts by breed. Its unfair the the animals and the good people out there tryin to find responsible homes for there animals.


I agree... that and the backyard breeders who really are trying to make a buck!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

I have to agree


----------

